# New here!



## Jerry Growl (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi,

My name is Jerry Growl. I started composing in the early Cubasis days more than 20 years ago. Later I studied at the Conservatory of Gent (Belgium) and got a master degree 'Music Production' in 2006. After that I ve been mixing for television (post-production) in Brussels. Piano has always been my main instrument and improvisation my greatest skill. Mixing and composing both require life-long learning so Im not even close to being a master.

To cut short:

I never worked with orchestral templates. That all changed when I started reading on this forum.

Some of my compositions and improvisations can be heard on:
https://soundcloud.com/jeremy_growl

I'm close to finishing my first template-born composition. And just my luck: my PSU smoked out just when I was all set for the final export.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey Jerry, welcome to VI and took a listen to some of your music and nice variety you have there. Enjoyed it!


----------

